# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Νέος κόμβος-client ntarkos #11604

## ntarkos

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.  ::  
Μετά από επικοινωνία με *vmanolis* ο οποίος αφού ήρθε για ένα επιτόπιο scan, μου υπόδειξε τον ανάλογο εξοπλισμό για client.
Σήμερα "παρέλαβα" και το τελευταίο κομάτι του πάζλ (βλέπε κεραία Grid) οπότε ολοκληρώθηκε και η εγκατάσταση.
Έτσι αισίως πλέον είμαι ένα από τα ευτυχή νέα μέλη του ΑΜΔΑ.
Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να μάθω να χρησιμοποιώ όσες από τις υπηρεσίες εντός του ΑΜΔΑ που με μεράκι αρκετοί από εσάς έστησαν.
Τα λέμε.  ::

----------


## JB172

Welcome  ::

----------


## geosid

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ,

----------


## prometheus

Καλώς ήρθες !!!

----------


## vmanolis

Το "κουφό" είναι ότι ενώ έχει συνδεθεί μια χαρά μέσω του Ovislink (βλέπε Site survey) σέρνεται αφάνταστα.  ::  
Το ψάχνουμε...  ::

----------


## ntarkos

μετά από αρκετές δοκιμές υπάρχει το εξής πρόβλημα:ενώ το σήμα όπως δείχνει το ovislink είναι στα 44(αρκετά καλά),και ενώ κάνει κανονικά σύνδεση και παίρνει κανονικά ip και όλα ωραία και καλά δεν μπορώ καν να ανοίξω το http://www.awmn.awmn, !!! έχει κανένας καμιά ιδέα για το τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω?  ::   ::   ::  
ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...  ::   ::  
Υ.Γ. φυσικά ευχαριστώ στον Vmanoli που τον έχω πρήξει με τις απορίες μου.....  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Δειξε τι λεει το route print σου
Start/run/cmd/route print δεξι κλικ σημαδι ,μαρκαρισμα ,Enter ,paste εδω περα.

----------


## ntarkos

(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\AMILO D>route print
===========================================================================
Λίστα διασυνδέσεων
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x10003 ...00 03 0d 12 01 13 ...... SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter - ╨ά
Ά▌ΪΎ ≈±ΎΊΎϊώάή±▄ΉΉάΪΎ≥ Miniport
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Ενεργές διαδρομές:
Διεύθυνση δικτύου Μάσκα δικτύου Πύλη Διασύνδεση Μέτρο
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.80.219.33 10.80.219.37 20
10.80.219.32 255.255.255.224 10.80.219.37 10.80.219.37 20
10.80.219.37 255.255.255.255 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 20
10.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 10.80.219.37 10.80.219.37 20
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 1
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 10.80.219.37 10.80.219.37 20
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 10.80.219.37 10.80.219.37 1
Προεπιλεγμένη πύλη: 10.80.219.33
===========================================================================
Συνεχείς διαδρομές:
Καμία

C:\Documents and Settings\AMILO D>

----------


## Vigor

Δώσε από Command Prompt την εντολή:


```
route add -p 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.80.219.33
```

Ο υπολογιστής σου ξέρει πώς να φτάσει έως το subnet του Access Point στο οποίο συνδέεσαι (10.80.219.32)
αλλά δεν γνωρίζει ποιό είναι το επόμενο βήμα που θα τον οδηγήσει στο 10.0.0.0 (όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του AWMN).
Με την παραπάνω εντολή λες στον υπολογιστή σου πως το AWMN θα το βρει από την IP 10.80.219.33

Επίσης με την παράμετρο -p η αλλαγή αυτή περνιέται μόνιμα (έως ότου εσύ επιθυμήσεις να την μεταβάλεις) ώστε να
έχει ισχύ και έπειτα από κάποια επανεκκίνηση του υπολογιστή σου.

----------


## ntarkos

ευχαριστώ πολύ......
η σύνδεση πραγματοποιήθηκε με επιτυχία!!!!
τώρα ψάχνω μόνο τον τρόπο να βρω το strong dc και είμαι άρχοντας!!!
ευχαριστώ πολύ...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

